# cub cadet 933 swe



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I just bought this. It's got some paint issues but good otherwise. No-one seems to have anything to say about it. It's got the 16" impeller that I've sometimes seen referenced as a unicorn. Any comments anyone has about this machine, pro or con? Model 31ah9p7i710


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not know anything about this but I've read good things on a few occasions about some 33" MTD units built with a 16" impeller (perhaps this in one of those units.....?).


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have never heard the term "unicorn" used in reference to a snowblower, or an impeller..
what does that mean?

Scot


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

congrats!

not many walk behind machines equipped with a 16" impeller 

snow boulders will pass through it

got any pics of her?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I have never heard the term "unicorn" used in reference to a snowblower, or an impeller..
> what does that mean?
> 
> Scot


"unicorn" refers to a hard (or very hard) to find item, in this case a walk behind snowblower with a 16" impeller. Yamaha "Ricky" snowblowers are also referred as one as there are very few of them available to buy. A service manual for that Yamaha "Ricky" is been referred as a "unicorn" as it is definitely very hard to find......


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Closing the loop - - 

It does indeed have MTD roots

Here's a couple pics. The powdercoat/rust was in terrible shape - it came from WI. I did a little cosmetic paint but couldn't afford to soak up too much of my time. Schoolbus yellow was the best color match

Looking forward to seeing how it throws. The snow is late arriving here this year. Funny they chose to put a 9HP engine on such a large rugged unit.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

school bus yellow for like you have or old cat eqipment yellow is dead on for the almost orange yellow.

9hp tech, is it a 2009 machine?
tad late here also .flurring right now and the real vets day is saturday day when we have been hit hard before, so anyday now


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

The operators manual date is 2005 so it must be after that??? Tecumseh ended when?

I see the 945swe used same motor, 9hp on 45" width. wretched underkill IMO


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

teciumseh stopped production in 08. it looks like early mid 2000s


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

cpchriste said:


> I just bought this. It's got some paint issues but good otherwise. No-one seems to have anything to say about it. It's got the 16" impeller that I've sometimes seen referenced as a unicorn. Any comments anyone has about this machine, pro or con? Model 31ah9p7i710


Had an MTD large frame Yard Machine with the 16 inch impeller. It could really huff snow a long way. Impressive indeed. Bigger impeller will give more distance and turns faster at the end of the blades, with all else equal. With an impeller kit it could handle slushy crap pretty decent. Bought it new and kept it 12 yrs. Got rid of it when I upgraded to Hondas.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Definitely early mid 2000s. That big auger would run great re-engined with a huge Chonda I bet!


----------



## tom1707 (Nov 7, 2019)

re: Cub Cadet SWE 933

Ours has served well for 15 years. When I moved and had to store it outside for the summer, I covered it and parked it on a pallet with weed barrier stapled to the bottom of the pallet first, so air can circulate and prevent rust. Holes drilled in the pallet were useful for hold down ties for the small tarp I purchased for that purpose.

One must not expect miracles, it likes a low speed crawl in the deeper drifts.

Only always without exception run non-ethanol high test gas and change oil frequently.

Each year, on a hot summer day, wash it, start it up, let it run a bit, engage the augers, shut it down, consider changing the oil, plug, and lubricate. Touch up the paint with a brush. We have salt on our roads here, and the paint has peeled badly over the years. I have used mu 3 inch grinder and a light touch to remove old paint, then Rustoleum primer and cub paint Good to start it up, run a bit, shut down, and lube some more. I usually use White Lithium grease.

After purchasing CUB chute and tunnel spray lube, I purchased inexpensive waxy furniture spray from bargain store and spray the on surfaces on a hot summer day and wipe it on with a rag.

On level ground, with the help of another, rotate the thrower 90 degrees (So the handles are straight up), so it rests on it's "mouth" 
The bottom of the housing can then be properly cleaned and waxed. This is also the service position to replace worn friction wheel in transmission.

I am currently considering purchase of replacement carb due to wear. (11/2019)

Next time I purchase, I plan on returning to Airens. As my needs have changed, I will also reduce width from 33 to 24 inches

CHEERS, TR


----------

